# Code books and pdf files.



## PlungerJockey

I think we need a place to link code books or pdf. files relevant to codes.

There is a ton of info out there and it's free. If you stumble across something link it here.

2012 *International Plumbing Code*
*http://archive.org/details/gov.law.icc.ipc.2009*

2009 *International Plumbing Code*
*http://archive.org/details/gov.law.icc.ipc.2009*

2012 *International Fuel and Gas Code*
*http://archive.org/details/gov.law.icc.ifgc.2012*

2009 *International Fuel and Gas Code*
http://archive.org/details/gov.law.icc.ifgc.2009

2012 *International Mechanical Code*
*http://archive.org/details/gov.law.icc.imc.2012*

2012 *International Builders Code*
*http://archive.org/details/gov.law.icc.ibc.2012*

2012 *International Energy Conservation Code*
*http://archive.org/details/gov.law.icc.iecc.2012*

2012 *International Fire Code*
*http://archive.org/details/gov.law.icc.ifc.2012*

2011 *National Electrical Code*
http://archive.org/details/gov.law.nfpa.nec.2011

2009 *IAPMO Uniform Plumbing Code*
http://archive.org/details/gov.law.iapmo.upc.2009

2009* IAPMO Uniform Solar Energy Code*
http://archive.org/details/gov.law.iapmo.usec.2009

2010 *ADA Standards For Accessible Design*
http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/2010ADAStandards/2010ADAStandards_prt.pdf

1993 *BOCA Plumbing Code*
*http://archive.org/details/gov.law.boca.plumbing.1993*

2006 *Arkansas* Plumbing Code (based on IPC)
http://www.ecodes.biz/ecodes_support/free_resources/Arkansas/06%20AR.Plumbing.html

2010 *California* Plumbing Code
http://archive.org/details/gov.ca.bsc.title24.2010.part05

2010 *Florida *Fuel Gas Code
http://ecodes.biz/ecodes_support/free_resources/2010Florida/FuelGas/10FL_FuelGas.html

2010* Florida *Plumbing Code
http://ecodes.biz/ecodes_support/free_resources/2010Florida/Plumbing/10FL_Plumbing.html

2006 *New Hampshire* Plumbing Code (2006 IPC)
http://www.archive.org/stream/gov.nh.plumbing/nh_plumbing_djvu.txt

2006 *Oklahoma *Plumbing Code
http://archive.org/details/gov.ok.plumbing


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Can't do it. Mine arnt links they are PDFs. Downloaded. I have IPC IMC iec and more


----------



## PlungerJockey

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Can't do it. Mine arnt links they are PDFs. Downloaded. I have IPC IMC iec and more


 
Well, your not much help.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Pm me. I might hook u up. But I just got the 2012 Ipc. From the link u posted. I saw UPC. Too


----------



## PlungerJockey

Currently have linked in OP

Arkansas
California
New Hampshire


----------



## plbgbiz

2010 ADA Guidelines

http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/2010ADAStandards/2010ADAStandards_prt.pdf


----------



## Letterrip

http://www.floridabuilding.org/c/


----------



## rusak

2009 UPC
http://archive.org/details/gov.law.iapmo.upc.2009


----------



## PlungerJockey

Original post updated with new links.


----------



## PlungerJockey

2012 IPC
http://archive.org/details/gov.law.icc.ipc.2012


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

....


----------



## PlungerJockey

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> ....


How do you get them over to your ibooks?
I have it on my phone I'm just not smart enough to use it.


----------



## PlungerJockey

Updated with fuel gas and mechanical codes


----------



## PlungerJockey

PlungerJockey said:


> How do you get them over to your ibooks?
> I have it on my phone I'm just not smart enough to use it.


Never mind I think I figured it out.


----------



## NORTHSTAR

thanks:thumbup:


----------



## smythers1968

IRC 2012

https://ia700701.us.archive.org/8/items/gov.law.icc.irc.2012/icc.irc.2012.pdf


----------

